# Solar Shower Project



## Corral Creek

Here's some pics of a solar shower project I just completed out by our garden. Seems to work great, and as long as the sun shines we'll have some free hot water!


----------



## Corral Creek

Continuation of Photos

[


----------



## Corral Creek

Last Pics-


----------



## Windy in Kansas

Great job. Looks fantastic and should serve you well. 

If you installed some sort of thermometer inside of your heating box would you mind giving us a reading from time to time. Would you also give a reading on how hot the water gets.

Thanks. Again, great work.


----------



## wy_white_wolf

NICE!!

Hopefully SolarGary Will contact you about doing a write-up on it for www.builditsolar.com. I for 1 would be very interested in reading more about it's construction and performance. Lots of pics of the shower area could we get a few more details on the batch heater? 

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Corral Creek

Hello and thanks. When I was working on the box I looked into putting a thermometer in it but plastic ones melted and I kind of blew it off. I figured the proof is in the putting and it seems to work fine although it is August. I was going to build my own batch heater but found this old one on Craigslist for cheap and modified it. I need to put on thermal pane glass eventually as this will help hold the heat in better over the clear roofing. I try to do everything on the cheap and am looking for two used 30" glass sliding doors I can fit to the top. To keep the cost down I used cedar only in the flooring and walls, cement foundation blocks given to me, free bricks, Walmart fixtures, etc.


----------



## Corral Creek

The batch heater is an old verticle design I believe from the University of Oregon years ago. I was going to build a horizontal batch heater but found this one used on Craigslist for 100 bucks which put me a little further along as the basic box, insulation, tank, and plumbing was all there. I lined the box in Reflectex reflective insulation and since the glass was missing, put on some UV resistant poly-type clear roofing. The decorative cedar siding (cheapest cedar fencing I could find) also serves as a bit more insulation. Dual pane thermal glass will definitely hold the heat alot better and I'm on the lookout for some used glass that will work. The angle is a bit steeper than most I've seen but it optimized for lower sun angle in the spring and fall. Seems theres plenty of sun in the summer! Anoher thing that worked out well are the cheap Walmart solar lights adapted for night use of the shower. I've gone out at midnight to shower and all six lights are still bright and the water still very warm, if not scalding hot as in the day. Free light, free hot water, and it all just sits there waiting for a body! Even my sceptical friends and family are doing double takes on it now....


----------



## partndn

Looks real nice! I don't know where you're located. I wondered if you are/will insulate the waterline for weather. It would be froze up at some point, here in NC.


----------



## Corral Creek

We're in eastern Washington state, the dry sunny side, actually a desert country irrigated by the Yakima and Columbia rivers to produce green life. It's a relatively mild climate but this is definitely a three season shower as we get the first frost in November and the last frost usually in March. I'll just blow out the shower system when I blow out the irrigation system. I could winterize it but I think the ambient air temperature in the winter would neutralize the water tank temperature. The old farm house is shaded with large trees and I had to place this out a ways for full sun. Consequently, the plumbing is far from the house and not practical for year round use anyway.


----------



## Windy in Kansas

With the light blocking properties of patio doors to keep fading down, etc. I have to wonder if you aren't better off to keep the roofing panels and perhaps add a framework over it covered with the shrink plastic storm door kit which is similar to these window kits. http://foxyurl.com/stM I do have to wonder if the added held heat would deteriorate the roofing panels however. Can they withstand the higher temp?


----------



## wy_white_wolf

Windy in Kansas said:


> With the light blocking properties of patio doors to keep fading down, etc. I have to wonder if you aren't better off to keep the roofing panels and perhaps add a framework over it covered with the shrink plastic storm door kit which is similar to these window kits. http://foxyurl.com/stM I do have to wonder if the added held heat would deteriorate the roofing panels however. Can they withstand the higher temp?


If I was to try window shrink plastic, I think I would put it under the poly roof panels. It would still create a second layer and be protected from the elements. Going that way I don't see any overheating of the roof panels as the insulation would be a 2-way street.


----------



## Windy in Kansas

wy_white_wolf said:


> If I was to try window shrink plastic, I think I would put it under the poly roof panels. It would still create a second layer and be protected from the elements. Going that way I don't see any overheating of the roof panels as the insulation would be a 2-way street.


I tend to agree but I'm not sure just how much heating the heat shrink plastic can withstand? Sure does a nice wonderful job over a storm door window I have. Generally last 2-3 years. The last one however only lasted one. Think it might have been a 3M plastic.

One factor might be how well the box is insulated beyond the reflective bubble stuff, and how much cold water is added each day. I've always thought a batch heater would work well and at night a person could close insulated doors over the top to help keep the heat in.


----------



## Corral Creek

Not sure about the shrink wrap idea- we get alot of wind here at times. The box is insulated with fiberglass batting under the concave plywood backing under the water tank and Reflectix on top of the plywood, so the I think the box is about as good as it's gonna get insulation wise. I like the folding door idea for night. I'm still thinking some cheap thermal pane clear glass windows from some old sliders on top would let through maximum light and hold maximum heat, and then close the doors as the sun goes down. Good ideas out there!


----------



## Windy in Kansas

The plastic isn't the shrink wrap per se but is made for storm window use. It withstands wind exceptionally well. Especially well when you get it placed correctly and shrunk until tight. Clear like glass and you can hardly tell it isn't.

Glad to hear that the batch unit is insulated I really couldn't tell from the photo.

Don't you wish that you had a software program, and a batch of thermocouples hooked up to a computer to keep track of the various temperatures at various times?

Wish I had them for basement, Â½ story, attic, several ground floor rooms, water, soil outside, etc. for my house.


----------



## mightybooboo

Beautiful craftsmanship,well done!!!


----------



## SolarGary

Hi,
Beautiful job on the shower!

If you would like to put it up as a project on BuildItSolar.com, just drop me an email or PM.

Gary


----------



## gwest

It is a great looking project. You can get thermometers with the metal casing and stick in there. Or you can let us know the water temp (hot) next time you post an update. I want to know if you get in it this winter  
Greg


----------



## StaceyS

Awesome!


----------



## Corral Creek

Thanks for the compliments, I have it winterized right now but am looking forward to using it again in the spring.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama

Very beautiful. I remember someone posting that they had rigged a shower by putting a 55 gallon barrel painted-black plastic container on the outside of their shop. The passive solar effect from the sun was enough to have plenty hot showers. I guess they pumped water to the barrel.

I'm guessing you aren't using the greywater in the garden. That would be nice too....Maybe in the meantime, you can shower with a 5 gallon bucket next to you to catch some water...


----------



## francismilker

I like it! Craftmanship looks great and would really like to have one at the homestead. Would be nice to "pre-shower" before going in the house and having the wife get her feathers ruffled about me and my son bringing in dust and dirt from the hayfield. 

On the glass covering, what about going to a glass shop and buying two pieces of plexi-glass and using 1x2's between them for pane dividers and making your own double pane glass cover? Plexi-glass is very expensive though.

Great Job!


----------



## Corral Creek

Yes the plexi is expensive and does turn milky with time. I'm looking for some old sliders I can take the glass out of.

Just now ran water to the shower for the season and got warm enough water to take a shower on a day with a high of 55 degrees. Full sun all day.


----------



## dezingg

Nice looking setup! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SolarGary

Corral Creek said:


> Yes the plexi is expensive and does turn milky with time. I'm looking for some old sliders I can take the glass out of.
> 
> Just now ran water to the shower for the season and got warm enough water to take a shower on a day with a high of 55 degrees. Full sun all day.


Hi, 
Great shower!

On the glazing, you might take a look at SunTuf polycarbonate -- its about $1 per sf, and has "lifetime" guarantee. I've had it on one collector for about 5 years and it looks just like it did day 1.

Gary


----------



## Corral Creek

Just an update after one year of solar shower use. Other than the cedar turning a silver gray the solar shower has held up well through the last year and am really enjoying it this year. Other than blowing out the system after the first frost and occasionally wiping down the clear sheeting on the solar box, there is virtually no maintenance. Something refreshing about taking a shower in the open air or at night with the soft light from the solar lights providing enough illumination to shave at midnight! I did put a short hose off of the cold water side to wash down the inside once in awhile. Let the sun shine!


----------



## CrashTestRanch

WOW :thumb:


----------



## Pelenaka

My mind is racing ... how could I adapt this for my space starved urban lot.
You are a solar craftsman sir.

~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## Cabin Fever

This is our outdoor shower. It's not solar, but at least it doesn't use any electricity.


----------



## dixienc

Cabin Fever said:


> This is our outdoor shower. It's not solar, but at least it doesn't use any electricity.


Cabin it looks like you were being a peeping Tom taking that photo! WIHH know you posted this?? LOL


----------



## Corral Creek

Well, I finally found two nice relatively new dual pane glass panels to put on my solar shower. The sun tuff plastic I have on there now works good but I know that with some insulated glass the shower would do even better. I was moving one of the panels and just lightly bumped a corner on an air conditioner in my shop and WHAMO, one of the thermal panes shattered litterallly into thousands of pieces! Nice to see how safety glass works but now I only have one and a half panels to work with......you can never be too careful with glass.....


----------



## Corral Creek

Not sure how many years it's been since I first posted these photos of my solar shower project but just to let the curious know, it's still operating as intended. I just blew out the water lines for winter about a month ago and anxiously awaiting spring/summer/ fall season of 2013 for more hot showers under the clouds and stars. The cedar and pine in the construction has turned a nice silver over the years and other than a quick wipe down of the plastic panels over the batch heater and a blow out in the fall, there is virtually no maintenance. Let the sun shine!


----------



## Keith

Do you have anymore photos of the bladder with the cover removed?

You have the lines hooked up to your main water supply to net pressure?


----------



## davebrik

Corral Creek said:


> The batch heater is an old verticle design I believe from the University of Oregon years ago. I was going to build a horizontal batch heater but found this one used on Craigslist for 100 bucks which put me a little further along as the basic box, insulation, tank, and plumbing was all there. I lined the box in Reflectex reflective insulation and since the glass was missing, put on some UV resistant poly-type clear roofing. The decorative cedar siding (cheapest cedar fencing I could find) also serves as a bit more insulation. Dual pane thermal glass will definitely hold the heat alot better and I'm on the lookout for some used glass that will work. The angle is a bit steeper than most I've seen but it optimized for lower sun angle in the spring and fall. Seems theres plenty of sun in the summer! Anoher thing that worked out well are the cheap Walmart solar lights adapted for night use of the shower. I've gone out at midnight to shower and all six lights are still bright and the water still very warm, if not scalding hot as in the day. Free light, free hot water, and it all just sits there waiting for a body! Even my sceptical friends and family are doing double takes on it now....


 Hi!
Great job! It's look very good! I'm trying to understand from your pictures how did you build this part of water heater box. What is the principle of this water heater box? Does it heat the water only from heating the black tank by sun light? I don't see any solar panels here. I know only water heater systems with solar panels. Can you explain please? Thanks.


----------



## LadyHawk77

Wow, love it! I am so going to send this thread to the hubby right now


----------



## Corral Creek

To Dave- yes the black painted hot water tank sitting in an insulated wood box pointing at the sun heats the water to scalding. It really is a late spring-summer-early fall season for use with no solar panels.


----------



## farminghandyman

my son in law has the poor mans version
a black 55 gallon drum on a stand and valve under it and a head, pump water in the morning and by evening you have a nice hot shower most days,
similar to the picture posted


----------



## used2bcool13

You should do an ebook with plans and how to pics and sell it..., errr, sell it to the non HT people that is,lol. Seriously I love it but would need detailed instructions to replicate it. Your shower is beautiful!!


----------



## tenanorthern

Awesome! I would like to know where to get the building plans?
Thanks!


----------

